
Show HN: Enhanced, Open-Source Google Search for Hackers - softdev12
http://search.spince.com
======
softdev12
Two weeks ago my clickbait blocker was posted on Hacker News and people were
kind and thought it was okay. So now I'm posting an enhancement to google and
bing searches that I just built. It allows you to do things like sort your
results by fewest ads or to see what frameworks the website behind the result
uses, etc. The code is open source so if you have any issues or feature
requests, you can submit them on my github repo.

------
mrmondo
FYI - 5-8 second load times on 50mbit fibre in Australia is unacceptable when
google or ddg load in less than a second.

